# spin on yotes



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Ive been coyote hunting for about 5 years in the serious mode camo, calling, guns, set ups, etc. But my question is what is the best weather for coyotes to be on the prowl? before snow storms, during, or after anything moon phase whats your take on this. I don't want to hear anytime cause I been doing that. I just want to hear your guys spin on this.....


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

I like to pay attention to the Major & Minor feeding period times as told by the Solunar tables but I wont let it stop me from going if I am out sync with the feeding times.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you had much luck when your out of sync with the feeding times? Can you make a comparison?


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

when is the best feeding time to hunt? Day or Night?


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

I realize that the a coyote is a predator and they do have alot of opportunity to eat. My question is more directed to what conditions make for better coyote hunting.....anytime does'nt cut it. Can you be more specific......


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

It may not mean anyting to you but I love the full moon. It seems the later at night the better I do as long as I can see. I concentrate all my winter hunting on moonlit nights where I can see without artificial lights. Have had minimal success like that.(lights) If it's windy I stay home if not I'm out all night. During these moon phases my best daytime success has been between 9:30 am and 1 pm, but mor than a guessed 75% have been between 10 and 10:30 am.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

I've been out till dark but not much past that and I've noticed that coyotes have been showing up right when it gets dark. I been waiting for a clear, no wind, moon lit night to give it a try lots of snow right now but when the moon showed up so did the snow storm. Maybe the next time.....


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

RedRabitt said:


> Ive been coyote hunting for about 5 years in the serious mode camo, calling, guns, set ups, etc. But my question is what is the best weather for coyotes to be on the prowl? before snow storms, during, or after anything moon phase whats your take on this. I don't want to hear anytime cause I been doing that. I just want to hear your guys spin on this.....


 \Typically, I have had my best luck after a hard cold spell' after it has snowed. It doesn't have to be a lot of snow, just enough to cover the ground. When it is snowing pretty hard though they will hole up and sit it out. When the storm or snow subsides ole wiley coyote will be out all day long and they will come to the call much easier. I remember me and a partner went hunting at a friends place. We stayed there that night and it snowed real hard. When we got up it was still snowing but we went anyway. We hunted down on the river and managed to get just one coyote. We had to go home the next day and it had quit snowing and was beatiful out. We took the backroads home accross an indian reservation in which we had licenses and killed 5 on the way home. They all came to the call right off the road. We would spot one out hunting and I would let my partner out and he woud justs call a little bit . We spotted 15 coyotes on the way home and everyone we tried calling bit the dust. My point is Just after ****ty weather they are moving and calling can be excellent. As far as hunting the next morning after a full moon my success has been limited. They are a little tougher.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

yooperyotebuster said:


> It may not mean anyting to you but I love the full moon. It seems the later at night the better I do as long as I can see. I concentrate all my winter hunting on moonlit nights where I can see without artificial lights. Have had minimal success like that.(lights) If it's windy I stay home if not I'm out all night. During these moon phases my best daytime success has been between 9:30 am and 1 pm, but mor than a guessed 75% have been between 10 and 10:30 am.


 I think your right on the money with hunting under the moon. That is why the early morning is better. They are still moving around , but won't be as active later in the day.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Not to stir the pot or anything, but in my opinion a new moon is the best, they can't hunt as good at night and are more vulnerable to early morning calling. As far as full moon goes, I've done it quite a bit, but I think you educate a few for every one you see. In Nodak we can't use art. lights, so I'm jsut going on moonlight. Another thing I've noticed is that in deep fresh snow they aren't as willing to travel as far to you. Just like how it sucks for you to walk out to them. I would say new moon, hard packed snow, 10 below zero, first light of the morning. I will say though that I've called coyotes in when its 50 in the middle of the afternoon on a full moon, whenever I can get out I go.


----------



## coyote204 (Jan 29, 2006)

I do not follow moon phases or such much. I hunt whenever I can. But, I have noticed that most game animals will move more under a full moon. I primarily hunt early morning and late afternoon, but during a full moon phase when the moon is still showing in the sky during the daytime I'll hunt all day because the game is still moving about.

We don't get much snow in West Texas so snow isn't a factor. I like to get in front of a weather system and hunt then. Wind is the most difficult to deal with. If it's blowing over 20mph, I stay home.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Jerry off the subject here, but what reservation were you on? My reservation is CRST Im from Eagle Butte. Been here in Idaho since 1987 Ive gotten pretty good with the howlers... Ooops, but I dont have yours. I wish I was home Id tear them coyotes up..... Thanks for your input on this thread. Yeah after cold snap makes sense to me, but is that conditional to breeding season. I mean yes its really necessary to stay holed up for a storm, but would they ignore other conditions moon phase, etc. to satisfy their urge to breed. Responding to another intuder coyote would be a given for this kinda situation right?


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

RedRabitt said:


> Jerry off the subject here, but what reservation were you on? My reservation is CRST Im from Eagle Butte. Been here in Idaho since 1987 Ive gotten pretty good with the howlers... Ooops, but I dont have yours. I wish I was home Id tear them coyotes up..... Thanks for your input on this thread. Yeah after cold snap makes sense to me, but is that conditional to breeding season. I mean yes its really necessary to stay holed up for a storm, but would they ignore other conditions moon phase, etc. to satisfy their urge to breed. Responding to another intuder coyote would be a given for this kinda situation right?


 The Pine Ridge Reservation was Where we were hunting. I think when breeding season is on you will see them all day long and they will be moving and responding. I still like the overcast days the best. I would have to say the howler is the way to go right now. I am in a contest at Dupree Feb. 11. This contest has turned out to be a good one with a lot of teams. It gets better every year and a lot of effort has been put into this contest. Take care. Who is Mike. What's his last name. I will be hunting with a guy named Jerry Bigeagle Jr.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

My brother and his family lives there in Dupree his name is Clayton Kennedy he lives pretty close to Pioneer Hall, anyway my cousin's name is Mike Kennedy I dont know how much he'll be involved in the coyote contest though. He might have "bigger fish to fry"..LOL.. I see your going to be putting on a demontration with your howler and see your getting some fame. How long you been in the buisness of selling calls? is it very lucrative?......Jerry Bigeagle? I don't know him is he from CRST? anyway you have a Native for a partner thats a good srategy if he knows the territory Im sure you guys will come out on top..wish I could be there. Maybe next year. Good luck!


----------

